# Is this BBA?



## Mikeyd (18 Apr 2020)

Hi, can I just confirm is this BBA growing on my anubias?
Struggling to get rid of it!

Thanks


----------



## Zeus. (18 Apr 2020)

IMO -yes


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (18 Apr 2020)

Yes I do believe that’s the early stages, you need to nip that NOW


----------



## Mikeyd (18 Apr 2020)

OK thanks, going to start with a blackout then drop the lightning down to 5 hours and see if that helps.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (18 Apr 2020)

If you have excel or any liquid carbon I would take a syringe and hit whatever you see. That and the blackout should really help.


----------



## Zeus. (18 Apr 2020)

Mikeyd said:


> going to start with a blackout then drop the lightning down to 5 hours and see if that helps



It will help but better to get to the root of the issue.

Tank details would help along with filters and media in filters
Light details
CO2 being used
Fert regime
WC frequency, % and maintenance
clean up crew
other tank inmates and feeding frequency


----------



## Mikeyd (18 Apr 2020)

Unfortunately no liquid carbon available.

Its a juwel lido 120 (depth 55cm)
Built in filter and media (4x sponges 1x bio)
2x T5 24w (no reflectors) 8hrs daily
Low tech (no co2)
EI dosing, 10ml macro, 10ml trace per week
50% weekly water change the last 4 week, prior to that hit and miss!
Cleaner shrimp and ottos
Feeding every few days

Hopefully that helps? Thanks


----------



## Mikeyd (18 Apr 2020)

Not the best image but gives you an idea of tank. Lots of floaters also which aren't visible.


----------



## Zeus. (18 Apr 2020)

Mikeyd said:


> Lots of floaters also which aren't visible.



 got a pic off them from above so we can see colour of leaves


----------



## dw1305 (18 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





Mikeyd said:


> Cleaner shrimp and ottos


If you don't object to snails, Red Ramshorn Snails will control it, but it will take a while, because they don't eat the mature tufts, <"they just graze the sporelings off"> when they eat the biofilm on leaves etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mikeyd (18 Apr 2020)

Sure have, heres one under each of the tubes (they're different types hence the colour difference)


----------



## Zeus. (18 Apr 2020)

Some looks really healthy whilst others have holes and melting. these melting leaves release Dissolved Organic Compounds ( DOC) and there will also be a detritus produced as the leaves melt. Both the DOC and detritus have been claimed to contribute to BBA thriving in tanks. All the dead/dying leaves need removing. 

Missed you post with tank specs 

when was the last time you cleaned your filters sponges? and vacuumed the substrate ? Plus what is the substrate? Gravel?

Do you dose Macros and Micro on different days of week?


----------



## kilnakorr (18 Apr 2020)

Just a quick comment, as I believe other members can aid you better on this issue.
I couldn't help noticing the intake on your filter looks to be full of plants. Is the flow still decent and filter clean?


----------



## Zeus. (18 Apr 2020)

kilnakorr said:


> your filter looks to be full of plants. Is the flow still decent and filter clean?



+1


----------



## Mikeyd (18 Apr 2020)

I'll try and get rid of all the melted leaves.
Filters and sponges cleaned with the weekly water change along with vacuuming the gravel.  Substrate is ada amazonia topped with gravel, it is very old now though. Prob 8 years ish! 
Flow still seems good and power head cleaned also. I'm in the process of making a ring for the floater so should sort then blocking the inlet too.

Macros and micros dosed on different days yes.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





Zeus. said:


> got a pic off them from above so we can see colour of leaves





Mikeyd said:


> Sure have, heres one under each of the tubes (they're different types hence the colour difference)





Mikeyd said:


> Lots of floaters also which aren't visible.


Perfect. The holes in the older _Salvinia_ leaves ("snake bite lesions") are a deficiency symptom. It might be <"iron (Fe) deficiency">, which the plants have now grown out of, or it might be low magnesium (Mg). 

I don't know which element it is, but when I started adding a small amount of iron and magnesium, <"on a regular basis">, it went away. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mikeyd (19 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the replies, hopefully I can get on top of it!


----------

